# Can't believe it I lost another Bunny



## Tam24927 (Sep 21, 2009)

I lost my baby girl Holly Friday

It seems she had cancer and we never knew until it was too late.

She was a crazy girl .She was rescued from a pet store after a teenager had bought her and kept her in a closet. So she had a rough start.

She will be greatly missed.

Binky on baby girl

Tammy


----------



## Pipp (Sep 21, 2009)

Tammy, just seeing this as I was posting my own loss. I've been avoiding this place for awhile. 

But losing two bunnies in such a short time is so sad. 

You have my sympathy -- twice over. 

So very sorry.  


sas :cry2


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 21, 2009)

we're so sorry for your loss of Holly. She may have had a rough start, but you gave here a good finish. It's all we can do with our rescues. We lost Bonny last month--still don't know why as she was fine when we left and our son called about 10 pm and told us he'd found her lying on her side and that she was gone. She found us about three years ago--showed up one day in the front yard. It's amazing how our fur babies impact our lives. Rest in peace little girl and binky free.


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm so sorry. Loss upon loss, that must be very difficult. She deserved a good life after that rough start, and she had it with you. Binky free, Holly.


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 21, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. ink iris:Binky Free Holly ink iris:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 22, 2009)

She may not have known love in the begining, but she knew it at the end. Binky free Holly.


----------



## kirsterz09 (Sep 27, 2009)

sorry for your loss, she would of shared of wonderful life with you.
binky free Holly :angelanjavascript:emoticon(':angelandbunny:',%20'images/emoticons/angelandbunny.gif')dbunny:


----------



## anneq (Sep 28, 2009)

Binky-free little girl 
:magicwand:


----------

